# x850pro AGP 16p bios, no overclock.



## TurboGLH (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for a 850pro agp bios with 16 pipelines enabled.  I don't want to use a xt bios because I just bought the card and I'm not _quite_ ready to start modding it yet.  If anyone has a regular ati pro bios with the pipelines enabled that would be a great help.  Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

Post your bios and I can mod it for you.


----------



## TurboGLH (Oct 28, 2005)

Here you go, I'm gonna take a stab at it myself, try and do a compare between a pro and an xt.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

OK, all done.  Here's your own 16 pipeline bios.


----------



## TurboGLH (Oct 28, 2005)

Much appreciated.


----------



## TurboGLH (Oct 28, 2005)

One boot disk and a quick flash and I'm off.  Ati-tool shows 16 pipes open and I've got it o/c'd to a mild 530/530.  Works great and because it still comes up as a 850pro, no driver reinstall.  Thanks again.


----------



## celtic_dude (Oct 30, 2005)

Could i use the same file as well?


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Shadowflare, What are you using to edit bios??
Can you send file? or Link??


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 30, 2005)

celtic_dude said:
			
		

> Could i use the same file as well?


If your card is an X850 Pro AGP with VIVO, then go ahead and use it; that's what that bios is for.



			
				Vrgn86 said:
			
		

> Hey Shadowflare, What are you using to edit bios??
> Can you send file? or Link??


I used a hex editor and RaBiT 1.7.   The value I changed was at offset 0x7A.  It is the same value as shown in ATITool as CONFIG_ROM_FUSES.  If this value is in a form like 0xA6X, 0x86X, 0x66X, 0x46X, 0x26X, etc.; the X would represent on of 4 values:

0 - no quads locked (16 pipelines)
1 - 1 quad locked (12 pipelines)
2 - 2 quads locked (8 pipelines)
3 - 3 quads locked (4 pipelines)

After modifying that value with a hex editor, I opened and saved it in RaBiT to correct some crc or checksum values that would need to be changed.  I've checked it and found that this method will make a bios identical to one made by saving your bios, flashing a bios with the desired number of pipelines (using atiflash with -newbios option), then flashing your original bios (without -newbios).


----------



## Ashcraft (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bad Flash*

Hey ShadoW Fire. This is what happened. I flashed my Sapphire X800Pro with the Gigabyte XT PE Bios.My card could handle the speeds with no problem.The flash went fine,then in certain games like Doom 3 i got heavy artifacts.But it never froze.I decided 2 flash back and i did but when i restarted my PC never booted.So now its not working. I tryed the PCI screen card way 2 flash my AGP slot but i couldnt get it working even tho the boot was set on PCI first desplayed. So now im really lost.I dont no what 2 do.IF anyone can help i will be very greatfull. Thanks....


----------



## Ashcraft (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bad Flash*

Hey ShadowFlare. This is what happened. I flashed my Sapphire X800Pro with the Gigabyte XT PE Bios.My card could handle the speeds with no problem.The flash went fine,then in certain games like Doom 3 i got heavy artifacts.But it never froze.I decided 2 flash back and i did but when i restarted my PC never booted.So now its not working. I tryed the PCI screen card way 2 flash my AGP slot but i couldnt get it working even tho the boot was set on PCI first desplayed. So now im really lost.I dont no what 2 do.IF anyone can help i will be very greatfull. Thanks....


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 4, 2005)

So are you unable to boot with a PCI video card and having your AGP card still connected?


----------



## Ashcraft (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes thats right. I cant boot up at all. Nothing seems 2 work.Iv tried the card in another PC but nothing.I am possitive that there is no visical damage so it has 2 be the bios....


----------



## 65tweet (Nov 5, 2005)

I don’t want to change the topic so look here it may help you with your bad flash.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6237


----------



## nullie (Nov 7, 2005)

Please mod this BIOS to 16 pipes. Thanks.


----------



## dolf (Nov 7, 2005)

Ashcraft, read that: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=699  . As a last resort use the method described in my post there.

Gooood luuuuck


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 7, 2005)

nullie said:
			
		

> Please mod this BIOS to 16 pipes. Thanks.


OK, I should have your custom modded bios done within the next two hours when I get home.  It's actually a very simple mod (takes less than a minute  ) and only a minimal time to upload even on dial-up because of the small size, so I don't really mind doing it for every single person who asks me to do it. 

Even though you could get an identical bios by flashing with some instructions I've posted in another thread, I still don't really mind doing the mod anyway.

Maybe I should make a program to do some of these bios mods I've been doing recently.   Some of it would most likely have you use RaBiT to perform certain tasks, like fixing crc and checksum values, which is what I use to fix those when I manually do the mods.


----------



## TurboGLH (Nov 7, 2005)

Instead of doing them all them over and over, they should be submited to the bios collection.  As of right now there are no x850pro 16p bios' available.  I sent the one you made into wizard, but I don't think it was posted.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 8, 2005)

TurboGLH said:
			
		

> Instead of doing them all them over and over, they should be submited to the bios collection.  As of right now there are no x850pro 16p bios' available.  I sent the one you made into wizard, but I don't think it was posted.


If it was a bios for a card by a different company, it would still be useful to do the mod, though.


nullie, the modded bios is attached to this message.


----------



## TurboGLH (Nov 8, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> If it was a bios for a card by a different company, it would still be useful to do the mod, though.



The only modded 16p bios' in the list right now (besides the xt and xt pe versions) are for x800's.  Just to get a base copy of the x850 pro 16p bios on there would keep you from having to mod a bios for someone everytime they need a copy.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Nov 8, 2005)

*X850Pro AGP i6 Pipe Bios*

Here is one!


----------



## curlybilly (Nov 16, 2005)

*Please pimp my BIOS !!*

Hey ShadowFlare,

yesterday i bought a Connect3D Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung, and i`d like to unlock all 16 pipes.
To get the BIOS from the video card, i have pressed " dump BIOS " in ATItool and renamed it, hope that`s OK.

Could you please unlock all 16 pipes on that bios for me?


----------



## nullie (Nov 16, 2005)

curlybilly said:
			
		

> Hey ShadowFlare,
> 
> yesterday i bought a Connect3D Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung, and i`d like to unlock all 16 pipes.
> To get the BIOS from the video card, i have pressed " dump BIOS " in ATItool and renamed it, hope that`s OK.
> ...


Here's your 16P BIOS.


----------



## curlybilly (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx.

I`ll try it in a minute ... just have to install a floppy drive ...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

nullie said:
			
		

> Here's your 16P BIOS.


What way did you do it exactly?  Did you follow the instructions that I gave somewhere on this forum?

I just checked and it is indeed a correctly made 16 pipeline bios.


----------



## curlybilly (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, i have tried to do that bios myself aswell.
I have changed the "61" to a "60" and loaded and saved the bios with rabit 1.7
and it was exactly the same. I have compared several pages of my bios and his bios 
with HexCmp and it was always exactly the same.

But after flashing the BIOS i still have only 12 active pipes.

Since my X850 pro does 520/540 i have downloaded two X850 XT bios for AGP and samsung1.6 and even followed this tutorial to make sure,
that all the pipes will be unlocked, but no success.
I have flashed a bios with the modded flashrom from that site
and with atiflash, but still only 12 pipes.

Even if the last 4 pipelines are broken or something, they can be unlocked, dont they?

What else can i do or did i do something wrong?


EDIT:

5 minutes ago i did the following:

I have made a bootable floppy disk and put the 16p bios from above renamed to "newbios" 
and the modded flashrom tool (all 3 files from zip-file) from my link above on the disk.
Then i have booted from the floppy and typed: "flashrom -p 0 newbios.bin". 
The flash went fine, but after reboot still only 12 active pipelines - HELP !!!


----------



## at2wooden (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope you can help me. (first build)  I have the Sapphire X800 GTO².
I installed the atitool and it says 12 active pipes. ok.
I downloaded the mod flash and clicked on it.
Rebooted, and it still says 12 active pipes.
Guess I didn't expect it to be this simple.
What didn't I do?


----------



## EvilFranky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi, first post here  

Was hoping one of you kind gentleman would moddify my Sapphire X800 Pro BIOS to take advantage of the extra 4 pipe lines.

I've already flashed the card with a Sapphire X800 XT PE BIOS, but when it comes to clocking past the default 520/560 I get loads of artifacts.

So I would like to try clocking it with the standard BIOS but with the extra 4 pipes active.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 17, 2005)

OK, since I haven't done a mod of that bios yet, here's a 16 pipeline mod for you.


----------



## EvilFranky (Nov 17, 2005)

Much appreciated.  I'm going to go try it now, i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## TurboGLH (Nov 17, 2005)

I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this bios and check that it's done correctly.  It's just a change on my original, but I'd like someone with more experience to check it out.


----------



## curlybilly (Nov 18, 2005)

TurboGLH said:
			
		

> I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this bios and check that it's done correctly.  It's just a change on my original, but I'd like someone with more experience to check it out.



Looks good to me .
I just opened and saved it with RaBiT and it was the same .

Please tell me if you can flash your X850 pro to 16 pipes `cause i couldn`t somehow ...
What manufacturer is your X850 pro ?


----------



## TurboGLH (Nov 18, 2005)

curlybilly said:
			
		

> Looks good to me .
> I just opened and saved it with RaBiT and it was the same .
> 
> Please tell me if you can flash your X850 pro to 16 pipes `cause i couldn`t somehow ...
> What manufacturer is your X850 pro ?



My card is a ATI brand x850pro, vivo agp.  It's been working great at 16p since the day I bought it.


----------



## dolf (Nov 18, 2005)

TurboGLH, please post the original also (it is needed to compare with). What exactly you want to change to?


----------



## TurboGLH (Nov 18, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> TurboGLH, please post the original also (it is needed to compare with). What exactly you want to change to?


Original I was checking that I had made the correct changes to keep the stock speeds and fan control with all 16pipes opened. I sent a copy to ShadowFlare along with the original and he verified that the change were correct.


----------



## curlybilly (Nov 21, 2005)

TurboGLH said:
			
		

> My card is a ATI brand x850pro, vivo agp.  It's been working great at 16p since the day I bought it.



OK, thanks.

But why can i not flash my Connect3D X850 pro Vivo AGP to 16 pipes?
I have tried it like 10 times but Everest and AtiTool kept tellin me: 12 pipes active.

Is there anybody out there who did successfully flash a card like mine to 16 pipelines ?!?!


----------



## tonedi (Nov 22, 2005)

Just on the side.. have a x850 pro vivo which I flashed to a modified x850xtpe bios (clocked down) Ati tool tells me that 16 pipes enabled.. so flash back to the original bios (worried about heat) and I'm back to 12 pipes, thought it was supposed to remember the 16p?

might just leave it at the 520/540 as I have a ati silencer which is working well keeping the temps down.  

this is the modified x850xtpe agp bios I used that also has fan control which is clocked down to xt speeds 520/540.
View attachment x850xtpe.zip
Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
Dothan 1.6 @ 2.5
HIS x850 pro vivo @ 520/540 
1 Gig Kingston Hyper X


----------



## mesue11 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Check my BIOS please*

Could someone check this BIOS for me.  It is a 850XT AGP BIOS with slightly modified fan control(I set the fan so it comes on a little faster to try to reduce overheating), XT clocking and PE memory timings.  Also, I have noticed that most XTPE BIOS's are 57k instead of the 64k for the PRO and XT, and was wondering if that was the source of the "no fan" problem with the other XTPE BIOS's.


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 5, 2005)

is my moddable i have connect3d x850 pro vivo... is that the same bios the samsung 1.6 one on pg 2 or 3? 

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFF7FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x861
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x227A4


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 6, 2005)

tonedi, dont' use modified flashrom or atiflash after flashing in Dos to reflash bios as this is why you go back to 12, i used Winflash, real easy to use and kept my pipes after mod, make sure you check the force box if it says the bios doesn't match. Grengy from your fuses the E at the end means its on die cut so probably no, maybe with hardmod if its lazer cut and a bios flash but i am not sure of success rate on these cards.


----------



## night-crawler (Dec 6, 2005)

hi there, first i would like to thank nullie, for doing the Connect3D X850Pro AGP VIVO for another user, since i have the same card i'll use this bios too , but now my real question and I know it's a bit off-topic, but here it is, I have WinXP on NTFS file system format, dos it's a pain in the *** so I used Hiren's boot cd 7.6 wich has 3 kinds of NTFS Dos Modes, NONE of them worked for me, since when I tried to use ATIflash, it just gave me an error that it needed more extended memory, i needed an extra 30Kb of memory to run ATIFlash under NTFS-DOS.... so my question, what should I use to flash this bios??? what program and what syntax should I use, this would be a great help

Tks all [[]]


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 6, 2005)

night-crawler said:
			
		

> hi there, first i would like to thank ShadowFlare, for doing the Connect3D X850Pro AGP VIVO for another user, since i have the same card i'll use this bios too , but now my real question and I know it's a bit off-topic, but here it is, I have WinXP on NTFS file system format, dos it's a pain in the *** so I used Hiren's boot cd 7.6 wich has 3 kinds of NTFS Dos Modes, NONE of them worked for me, since when I tried to use ATIflash, it just gave me an error that it needed more extended memory, i needed an extra 30Kb of memory to run ATIFlash under NTFS-DOS.... so my question, what should I use to flash this bios??? what program and what syntax should I use, this would be a great help
> 
> Tks all [[]]



I don't have a floppy in my system, so I used a flash drive, formated as a win98 boot disk using a HP format tool.  Copy over the new bios and the flashrom, set the boot order to use the flash rom first and your off.  If you want I can post copies of the hp tool (it can format almost any size flash drive with the system files of your choice) and the win98 system files.  If you dont have a flash drive then you could always make a bootable cd with the flashrom and the bios on it, just make sure to include a dump of the original on the disk just in case.


----------



## night-crawler (Dec 6, 2005)

hi tks for the answer, yes i do have a flash drive, but my MB doesn't support USB unit boot, have lots of options, CDROM HDD floppy network ZIP but no USB or anything like that so i think i'll have to stick to Boot CD, but if you could post where to get that HP tool i would be gratefull, since it's always nice to have those kinds of tools, for fixing someone's PC, so for the boot cd what should i do? what's the process to make a Bootable CD that works in NTFS? i just need to put there flashrom?
I never really understood how to make boot disk's, it was always windows that did it for me, or i downloaded from internet, I do know that i need specific files in it (the kind win98 had)
but that's all...

tks again


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 6, 2005)

noneed4me2 are you sure?... if i flash it , it wont change anything? ... no performance boosters?


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 6, 2005)

night-crawler said:
			
		

> hi tks for the answer, yes i do have a flash drive, but my MB doesn't support USB unit boot, have lots of options, CDROM HDD floppy network ZIP but no USB or anything like that so i think i'll have to stick to Boot CD, but if you could post where to get that HP tool i would be gratefull, since it's always nice to have those kinds of tools, for fixing someone's PC, so for the boot cd what should i do? what's the process to make a Bootable CD that works in NTFS? i just need to put there flashrom?
> I never really understood how to make boot disk's, it was always windows that did it for me, or i downloaded from internet, I do know that i need specific files in it (the kind win98 had)
> but that's all...
> 
> tks again



My mb is like that.  It doesn't show any options to boot off of usb, but you can still do it.  In order to do it on my system you have to plug in the drive, start the system, enter the bios, select Hard Drive as the first boot device, then enter the boot order menu that allows you to select which HD to try and boot off of first and I can select the flash drive.  Try that and see if it will work for you.  I've linked to a zip that contains the install for the HP format program, a copy of the Win98 system files and a copy of the modded flashrom that you can use to flash a new bios without the -newbios command.  As far as the NTFS issue, you don't need a disk that supports ntfs, you won't be accessing the HD as all the files you need should be on the disk you booted off of.  Post back if you have more questions.

http://www.savefile.com/files.php?fid=5845643


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Dec 6, 2005)

hello y also have the connect3d x850pro and y cant get it to unlock the 16 pipes.
Hive tryed like 10 times whit 10 diferente bios.
And when I get to win I allways get 12 pipes


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 6, 2005)

luis_pedro_Sato said:
			
		

> hello y also have the connect3d x850pro and y cant get it to unlock the 16 pipes.
> Hive tryed like 10 times whit 10 diferente bios.
> And when I get to win I allways get 12 pipes



Lets see.... AGP or PCI-E?  If AGP what flashrom have you been using?  Post a screen shot from atitool, like in this thread so we can see how the fuses are set.Link


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Dec 6, 2005)

Its AGP from connect 3d. Version VIVIO.
I just bought a gpu bloc for WC. From nowone I just put the xt ou xtpe bios whitout puting the pro again.
Later wednesday Il post the ATITOOL pic


----------



## night-crawler (Dec 6, 2005)

TurboGLH tks for the tips, you where right, i wasn't thinking that i didn't need to access the hard disk, one floppy drive solve the problem, i'm now running C3d X850 PRO VIVO @ 16Pipes no problem, with the BIOS that nullie modded, so no need for Flashrom, or the 2 steps with ATI Flash, 1 simple step with ATIFlash -p 0 C3DModded.bin -f -newbios, and i was ready to go, for all the support in this forum, tks to all.

luis_pedro_satto x850 was bought at the same local store that mine was, but probably some time later, first AGP to arrive at store where 16pipes ready to go (mine), seems that the second group of x850 that arrived a few weeks latter wasn't, still if you want luis_satto, i can give you the C3D modded bios with the 16pipes activated if you want to try, you know where to find me (aquapc-forum)


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 6, 2005)

at2wooden said:
			
		

> Hope you can help me. (first build)  I have the Sapphire X800 GTO².
> I installed the atitool and it says 12 active pipes. ok.
> I downloaded the mod flash and clicked on it.
> Rebooted, and it still says 12 active pipes.
> ...


you use the flasrom on a bootdisk , and flash it in dos not windows, or try this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5796


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Dec 7, 2005)

night-crawler said:
			
		

> luis_pedro_satto x850 was bought at the same local store that mine was, but probably some time later, first AGP to arrive at store where 16pipes ready to go (mine), seems that the second group of x850 that arrived a few weeks latter wasn't, still if you want luis_satto, i can give you the C3D modded bios with the 16pipes activated if you want to try, you know where to find me (aquapc-forum)



I also have that bios now, and I whil test it later this night.
I just never used ATIFLASH before, but I wil try it this time.


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 7, 2005)

can sum1 plz tell me how i save the bios from my connect3d x850 pro agp and post it here? i really want to try to unlock the 16 pipes  thx


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 7, 2005)

grengy009 said:
			
		

> can sum1 plz tell me how i save the bios from my connect3d x850 pro agp and post it here? i really want to try to unlock the 16 pipes  thx



You need to download ati tool (http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/)

Install and open the program, click on the settings button on the lower right corner, click on the drop menu and select miscellaneous, now click on the dump bios button.  Now save it to a location of your choice.  Try to name is something that's easy to understand  example: connect3d_x850_pro_agp.xxx (rom or bin for the extension, can't recall which)


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 7, 2005)

how do i put the bin file into a zip or rar?


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 7, 2005)

or... how do i put my bios in a format that i can upload to this forum...


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 7, 2005)

grengyoo9 your fuses have an "e" at the end, witch so far everybody else has had no success flashing. Regardless of that your card is pretty kick ass, one of the fastest agp cards ever made (on ATI's side) and would still beat my card out in benchmarks. I wouldn't risk flashing as you could bork a perfectly good card, at least until you checked to see if hard modding is possible. Overclocking and voltmods could still increase your performance but your fuses say 16p is most likely not going to happen.


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 7, 2005)

thx noneed for saving mine time from being wasted hehe... can u plz tell me whats a voltmod?


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 8, 2005)

voltmods require a little rewiring to certain parts of the pcb to increase "voltage" to different areas in order to increase performance and clocks.It can be kinda complicated and dangerous, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=3401 this thread shows what other people have done with their cards. If you are not familiar with this just try overclocking with ATITool. By the way try benchmarking with 3dmark05 and post your score if you haven't already and we'll see just how well your card performs.


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 8, 2005)

well i get 5500 in 3dmark05 on 530/550 overclock... i suppose this is a pretty good score


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 8, 2005)

thats an excellent score


----------



## grengy009 (Dec 8, 2005)

hehe thx noneed u rox


----------



## Nachtjager (Dec 8, 2005)

*noob here*

@ TURBO GLH:

Did you notice any performance improvements after flashing your X850Pro to 16p? I'm pondering if it's worth messing with my card for those 4 extra pipelines.

My PC has had a few hiccups while playing San Andreas, never froze but the frame rate drops from 60+- to 20+- at times, no matter what resolution or antialiasing level I'm using. 

Thanks in advance for you reply.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 8, 2005)

Nachtjager said:
			
		

> @ TURBO GLH:
> 
> Did you notice any performance improvements after flashing your X850Pro to 16p? I'm pondering if it's worth messing with my card for those 4 extra pipelines.
> 
> ...



Absolutely.  I only did side by side comparisons with 3dmark05, as I was too impatient to benchmark a whole bunch of games, but out of the box on my Athlonxp system I got 5153 at 500/500 clocks.  Opening to 16p bumped the score up to 5960, while increasing the clocks to 555/600 only got me to 6250.  Right now, at it's gameplay stable speed of 540/590 on my opteron system I get 6692 under xp64 using the cat 5.11's.  I gained more by opening the extra 4 pipes than by increasing the clocks to xt pe speeds and going from a athlonxp @ 2.4 to an opty at 2.8, can't ask for more proof than that.


----------



## weskes (Dec 8, 2005)

*Please help!!!*

Could you change my bios to a 16p.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 8, 2005)

weskes said:
			
		

> Could you change my bios to a 16p.



Done.


----------



## weskes (Dec 8, 2005)

*Thank you!!!*

Now I can finally find out if I can open my pipes.
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## zimonr6 (Dec 10, 2005)

Could you change my bios to a 16p me too ? Thx a lot!!!


----------



## zimonr6 (Dec 10, 2005)

zimonr6 said:
			
		

> Could you change my bios to a 16p me too ? Thx a lot!!!



i took the bios of weskes and now i have 16 pipelines

thx you


----------



## internal (Dec 10, 2005)

How come you are modding everyones individual bios?

I thought one bios was for all.

Could this be one of the reasons I can't get 16 pipelines enabled in my card after multiple flash attempts on two different cards?

The flash is successful and the card actually runs around 63C while at XTPE clockspeeds no artifacts according to atitool.

Pretty cool you'd take your time to do this if this ends up being true.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 11, 2005)

internal said:
			
		

> How come you are modding everyones individual bios?
> 
> I thought one bios was for all.
> 
> ...



It only takes me a minute to do (takes longer to rezip and upload) and it's based on your original bios so it rules out any incompatibilities that might arise from using a bios from say, another mfg.  Besides, when I first joined someone helped me, and I like to pass that along to other people.


----------



## internal (Dec 11, 2005)

I just tried a 3rd card this time from Curcuit city and it worked.

This card doesn't like the higher clock speeds though, I have to run it at XT speeds with the stock cooler(gets to about 67C).

2 locked cards from best buy(they probably sell alot) and one unlockable card from curcuit city(made them price match, plus 10% of the difference) ended up being $222 total.


----------



## TheOther_3DIS (Dec 11, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Post your bios and I can mod it for you.




Hello.

Here one more Noob requesting to change bios to 16p.


Connect 3D X850pro VIVO.

Thanks to all for all the help.

View attachment C3D_X850pro_Bios.zip


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 11, 2005)

TheOther_3DIS said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> Here one more Noob requesting to change bios to 16p.
> 
> ...




Done


----------



## persi (Dec 11, 2005)

*Msi 850 Pro*

Hi !
Please can you help me ?  I have bought a MSI AGP 850 pro 369.--. Now I think it was too expensive and I read that it is possible to make the 16 piepes free. But how?.. and where can I get the right bios?
Sorry my bad Englisch... greez from Austria
phil1611@gmx.at


----------



## dolf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi read that: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 and post your fuse results here. I will help you with the all needed after that  .


----------



## persi (Dec 12, 2005)

Please can you help me? 
Can I unlock my MSI 850 Pro Vivo (it has 1.6 ns).. do you know this.. what bios?


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 14, 2005)

persi said:
			
		

> Please can you help me?
> Can I unlock my MSI 850 Pro Vivo (it has 1.6 ns).. do you know this.. what bios?



Probably, post a screen shot from ati tool with your fuse config.


----------



## Xaoc (Dec 14, 2005)

So, I tried to open all 16p, and so far no luck. I have an ATI x850 Pro VIVO AGP. I tried using the BIOS Shadowflare posted, but that didnt unlock the last 4. I downloaded a hex editor, and tried to do it myself (using info he posted), and still no luck, only showing as 12 in ATI Tool and Everest. I changed the stock speeds up a little to see if it was actually taking the new BIOS, and sure enough, it shows the new speeds, but still only listing 12p. I'm going to post my original BIOS in the hopes that someone can correct whatever mistake I was making.


----------



## persi (Dec 14, 2005)

...ooohhh.....  if you have luck, PLEASE tell me too... !!!


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 14, 2005)

Xaoc said:
			
		

> So, I tried to open all 16p, and so far no luck. I have an ATI x850 Pro VIVO AGP. I tried using the BIOS Shadowflare posted, but that didnt unlock the last 4. I downloaded a hex editor, and tried to do it myself (using info he posted), and still no luck, only showing as 12 in ATI Tool and Everest. I changed the stock speeds up a little to see if it was actually taking the new BIOS, and sure enough, it shows the new speeds, but still only listing 12p. I'm going to post my original BIOS in the hopes that someone can correct whatever mistake I was making.



Do me a favor and post a screen shot of your fuse config from ati tool, use the instructions in this thread...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367.  Also post the bios that you modded so I can take a look at it, some people seem to have been getting agp vivo pro's that are locked and yours might be one of them.


----------



## Xaoc (Dec 14, 2005)

OK, I got all the info you wanted. In the zip file, obvisously the original BIOS is named "oldbios", and the changed one (with the slight OC) is named "newbios". Hope this helps. Thanks for the effort so far; I'd really hate to find out that I'm stuck with 12p, but even so its a great card.


----------



## dolf (Dec 14, 2005)

Xaoc, unfortunately you will remain with 12 pipes whatever BIOS you flash because your core has one quad locked on hardware level :shadedshu .


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 14, 2005)

Xaoc said:
			
		

> OK, I got all the info you wanted. In the zip file, obvisously the original BIOS is named "oldbios", and the changed one (with the slight OC) is named "newbios". Hope this helps. Thanks for the effort so far; I'd really hate to find out that I'm stuck with 12p, but even so its a great card.



Sorry, but it's not gonna unlock.  You need to see F's in those positions.  Just for the record, what mfg, when did you buy it and where.  

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0XxxxFxxx
CONDIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0XxxxxxxF


----------



## dolf (Dec 14, 2005)

Persi with MSI X850PRO ViVo AGP you have great chance to obtain 16 pipes. To be sure I need your fuses!!!
One more question: Does your card comes equiped with double slot cooler (same like on XT version) and backside memory cooling plate?


----------



## Xaoc (Dec 15, 2005)

Plain Jane 'made by ATI' bought from their online store. I bought it last week, and got it in on Monday. That kinda sucks that I'm locked to 12, but I'll survive. Its still a huge upgrade from my 4 year old 9600.


----------



## Xaoc (Dec 15, 2005)

Just kind of an informal question on this topic, I know ATI says that there are supposed to be 16p on the X850, but I haven't seen a 'Made by ATI' card that has all 16p. I don't mind getting another brand, but one of the reasons I chose ATI directly was their trade-up program (50 bucks is 50 bucks ). Are there any 'ATI brand' 850s that actually -have- 16p?


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 15, 2005)

Xaoc said:
			
		

> Just kind of an informal question on this topic, I know ATI says that there are supposed to be 16p on the X850, but I haven't seen a 'Made by ATI' card that has all 16p. I don't mind getting another brand, but one of the reasons I chose ATI directly was their trade-up program (50 bucks is 50 bucks ). Are there any 'ATI brand' 850s that actually -have- 16p?



My off the shelf 850pro opened to 16p, seems that some of the newer cards are not doing so.  If your looking for a factory 16p card, then you'd want a xt or xt pe.


----------



## Masta101 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Well...*

Well im new to overclocking but i have a vauge idea of how it works.I was wondering if anyone would help me unlock my radeon x850 pro to 16 pipelines.I just bought it and did some searching and found you guys, who seem to really know what your doing.Thank ya


----------



## Orthanes (Dec 29, 2005)

*Hi Guy's*

today i bought a nice Sapphire Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung.
ATI Tool said:

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9F
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x861
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x2724

so i`d like to unlock all 16 pipes.

To get the BIOS from the video card, i have pressed " dump BIOS " in ATItool and renamed it, hope that`s OK.

Could you please unlock all 16 pipes on that bios for me - and is there a windows-tool to update the new bios ?

Greets
Orth


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 29, 2005)

ok


----------



## Orthanes (Dec 29, 2005)

wow - really fast  

but i try it tomorrow - must go to bed now


----------



## ghus (Dec 29, 2005)

hi all. just bought an x850 Pro VIVO having my hopes up as everybody else.
I used ATITool to backup my bios only to realize that under overclocking I have no values indicating fuses.

Actually there are no other values displayed under "Default Mem Clock"

Does that mean that mine cannot be modded? I am attaching a copy of my bios just in case somebody can help me out.


----------



## Shadowkull (Dec 29, 2005)

u gotta shift left click


----------



## ghus (Dec 29, 2005)

arghhh shows
0xFFFFDFFF
0xFFFFFF9E

That means I cannot do it right??? Should  I even attempt. Have there been cases that managed to mod even with those values?


----------



## 051R15 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nope, you're outta luck (if you can call fidldling around with Nero, WinISO and half a dozen other programs half the night to try and make a working bootable CD 'luck').

Any chance we'll see some updates to those bootable ISO's in the bios section? A 16 pipe ATI X50 Pro AGP would be a gift from the gods (along with the exact command line instructions... no mention of file names or included flashing programs that I could find...)


----------



## paparman (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello guys, after much searching i came to your forum 
I have bought a Sapphire X850Pro vivo AGP and this is its bios.
I was wondering if someone could modify it for 16p (also with modded bios do we get to keep fan control?)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 051R15 (Dec 29, 2005)

Okay, some hard fought lessons on how to do a bios flash from a bootable CD. Jesus, what a nightmare, but here's the juice:

Step 1: download this bootable CD ISO from bootdisk.com. It's got the CD drivers you'll need already installed: http://bootdisk.com/tennessee/flashcd.zip

Step 2: Follow their instructions to the letter, inlcluding using the free version of UltraISO. Winiso, etc won't cut it: http://bootdisk.com/txtfiles/flashcd.txt

I got errors using that modded flashrom utility, stick with atiflash. At the A:>atiflash -p 0 R:\mynewbiosname.bin -F -newbios

and I got my pipes!


----------



## IE-Kill-Roy (Dec 29, 2005)

Orthanes said:
			
		

> today i bought a nice Sapphire Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung.
> ATI Tool said:
> 
> CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
> ...



Where were you able to get that sapphire card at?  I'm having trouble finding any AGP versions like that one anywhere.


----------



## ghus (Dec 29, 2005)

finally got one with correct fuse values. My new bios is attached. is there anybody online that can help with the modding?


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 29, 2005)

ok


----------



## paparman (Dec 29, 2005)

Um ,hey , Turbo how about mine? I posted my bios earlier. 
Or do i also use the bios u posted for orthanes, since his was also a Sapphire X850Pro?


----------



## ghus (Dec 29, 2005)

what can i say. you rock!!!! worked like a charm. Thank you and happy new year !!!!!!


----------



## Orthanes (Dec 29, 2005)

IE-Kill-Roy said:
			
		

> Where were you able to get that sapphire card at?  I'm having trouble finding any AGP versions like that one anywhere.



Hi, don't know if i can help u - i bought it in Germany, Hannover - here is the webshop adress, where i bought it...MC Computer

But.. i don't know if this Card is really good - i tryed the new Bios - but still have only 12 pipes 

I make a dos-disk, typed atiflash -f -p 0 newbios.bin (i renamed it so) - update looks ok - but still 12 pipes... 

screen from ati-tool is same, before and after update - no changes...

did i make a mistake ???

p.s. @paparman: the guy who can read - is a step ahead  
read my description and u know what card i have


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 29, 2005)

paparman said:
			
		

> Um ,hey , Turbo how about mine? I posted my bios earlier.
> Or do i also use the bios u posted for orthanes, since his was also a Sapphire X850Pro?



You should be able to use orthanes, hell you can use one from just about any mfg, but I prefer to stick to the brand of the card.  Just make sure that you keep a copy of the original on the boot disk along with the new one, I checked the copy I modded for orthanes and it's done right, so now we need to figure out why his won't open.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 29, 2005)

Orthanes said:
			
		

> Hi, don't know if i can help u - i bought it in Germany, Hannover - here is the webshop adress, where i bought it...MC Computer
> 
> But.. i don't know if this Card is really good - i tryed the new Bios - but still have only 12 pipes
> 
> ...



Huh, well you have a card that should open.  Try using the modded flashrom instead of atiflash.  Let us know how it works out.

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/100/images/flashrom16p.zip  - Modded flashrom, use instead of atiflash.


----------



## paparman (Dec 29, 2005)

Well guess what...
i flashed my card with the Sapphire X850Xt bios from http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/ and as u can see...it kinda worked.I used the A:>atiflash -newbios -f -p 0 biosname.bin command

However at first it showed 12 pipelines, then i re-installed the catalyst drivers and i atitools showed 16 (and i'm having around 11400 in 3dmark03 instead of around 10300).
BUT i dont have control over the fan.I have downclocked to 500/500 but idle temp goes up to 60+
SO , my question is, is there a trick to gain dynamic fan control again? Right now, i m having the fan work at 100% (and get around 38 idle) but as u can guess its kinda noisy. 

P.S. Of course, thanks to everybody who contributed their knowledge and experience to this topic. Cheers, mates!

P.S. 2 I did a little research and found out that some people claim that flashing back to the original X850PRO bios without the -newbios command lets u keep the 16pp AND dynamic fan control.Anyone has tried this?


----------



## Orthanes (Dec 30, 2005)

YEAH  

Great people, great forum  

after flash with flashrom -p 0 newbios.rom -f

Card now running 16 pipes stable, ram and core still @500MHz, fan working fine

3DMark05 5737 instead 5231

I love u all    and special thx to Turbo 

Orth


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 30, 2005)

paparman said:
			
		

> P.S. 2 I did a little research and found out that some people claim that flashing back to the original X850PRO bios without the -newbios command lets u keep the 16pp AND dynamic fan control.Anyone has tried this?



Thats the way everyone around here does it.  I have a modded pro bios on my card for a couple of reason.  Fan control, wanted to manualy overclock, and didn't want to reinstall my drivers.  Since you already used the xt bios, just follow the steps you found and you should have your fan control back.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 30, 2005)

Orthanes said:
			
		

> YEAH
> 
> Great people, great forum
> 
> ...



My pleasure, someone helped me my making me a bios when I was new and I try to return the favor whenever possible.


----------



## 051R15 (Dec 30, 2005)

Orthanes said:
			
		

> YEAH
> 
> Great people, great forum
> 
> ...



Overclock that puppy now that you've got some fat pipes! I'm at 6464 in 3dmark 05 now (530/591).


----------



## paparman (Dec 30, 2005)

Yay, thanks to everyone again.   
I re-flashed to my original X850Pro bios without the -newbios command and i still got 16pp and dynamic fan control.
Running at 500/500, until i decide to get a new cooler (hehe)
Happy new year to everyone guys!


----------



## dolf (Dec 30, 2005)

I have X850XT PE AGP BIOS with fan-controll and when receive the new cooler just ask for that BIOS. You can also search the forum and probably you will find it. Happy New Year  .


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Dec 30, 2005)

i have an ATI Brand x850 PRO VIVO , people posted 10,000 BIOS's, which one should I use........


also turbo, jw but is urs ATI brand or...?


----------



## G0Dfather (Dec 30, 2005)

hi guys
i bought a connect3d X850pro with 12pipelines and wanted to switch to 16pipelines by a bios flash mod. Now i noticed that i have a lasercut. is it nevertheless possible to flash my card to 16 pipelines, without destroying my card by doing it false?


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Dec 30, 2005)

G0Dfather said:
			
		

> hi guys
> i bought a connect3d X850pro with 12pipelines and wanted to switch to 16pipelines by a bios flash mod. Now i noticed that i have a lasercut. is it nevertheless possible to flash my card to 16 pipelines, without destroying my card by doing it false?


ok so its not possible to flash it to 16, im guessing its not VIVO?


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 31, 2005)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> i have an ATI Brand x850 PRO VIVO , people posted 10,000 BIOS's, which one should I use........
> 
> 
> also turbo, jw but is urs ATI brand or...?



Mine's an ATI brand. You can use the one that shadow modded for me when I first joined up, it's attached on the first page. Just make sure to put a copy of your original on the boot disk just in case.


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 31, 2005)

G0Dfather said:
			
		

> hi guys
> i bought a connect3d X850pro with 12pipelines and wanted to switch to 16pipelines by a bios flash mod. Now i noticed that i have a lasercut. is it nevertheless possible to flash my card to 16 pipelines, without destroying my card by doing it false?



Post a screen shot from ati tool if you want us to check.  But if your sure that it's hard locked then your stuck with 12p.


----------



## Jonny_doe (Dec 31, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> I have X850XT PE AGP BIOS with fan-controll and when receive the new cooler just ask for that BIOS. You can also search the forum and probably you will find it. Happy New Year  .


which bios is this 1 ??  i wouldn't mind trying that


----------



## G0Dfather (Dec 31, 2005)

here are my C3d X850pro vivo settings:
can i mod this with a bios flash or lasercut mod?

edit: in this two position i have an E instead of a F, but i read that i can nevertheless unlock the 4pipelines 
please tell me that it's possible


----------



## TurboGLH (Dec 31, 2005)

G0Dfather said:
			
		

> here are my C3d X850pro vivo settings:
> can i mod this with a bios flash or lasercut mod?
> 
> edit: in this two position i have an E instead of a F, but i read that i can nevertheless unlock the 4pipelines
> please tell me that it's possible



Not to my knowledge.  You need to have F's in those positions to unlock the extra pipes, the card is hard locked.  If you bought it local then I've heard of guys going back and trying a couple till they find one that isn't hard locked, might be worth a shot.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Dec 31, 2005)

id say just keep it and deal with it , im running 12 pipes still just fine , 540/567, umm ya when i feel like dealing with the hassle, ill try 16 pipes



EDIT::!!!!!!!!!


also, that first edited 16 pipe bios on the first page, is that for Samsung 1.6ns or 2.0ns memory?


----------



## Giux-900 (Dec 31, 2005)

*bios backup*

for backup the bios is better atitool or flashrom dos ???


----------



## G0Dfather (Dec 31, 2005)

i'm very disappointed from the speed of the x850pro. i only have 4400points in 3dmark05. and in games the card isn't so much better than my old 9800XT.
also when i overclock the card to 580/600mhz i only get 2650points


----------



## internal (Dec 31, 2005)

Then you have bigger issues.

An unlocked(16 pipes) x850pro should score in the 5500-7000 range depending on your processor.

A locked one(12 pipes) will net you around 4500-6000.


----------



## G0Dfather (Dec 31, 2005)

G0Dfather said:
			
		

> also when i overclock the card to 580/600mhz i only get 2650points



ups  i meant 4650points.

but i think it's so low because i have a p4 2.4Ghz.

Question: can i unlock the card when i connect the two points over and under the lasercut with a pencil? or is my card locked somewhere in the gpu where i can't change it.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 1, 2006)

G0Dfather said:
			
		

> ups  i meant 4650points.
> 
> but i think it's so low because i have a p4 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Question: can i unlock the card when i connect the two points over and under the lasercut with a pencil? or is my card locked somewhere in the gpu where i can't change it.


probably locked inside the core also


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 1, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> OK, all done.  Here's your own 16 pipeline bios.



is this for Samsung 2.0ns or 1.6ns? i need to know, thanks


EDIT: sorry for double post, didnt realize it


----------



## dolf (Jan 1, 2006)

My advice is to read that http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 and to post your fuse results here. After knowing that it is possible to have 16 pipes I will give you all needed links and tools  .


----------



## G0Dfather (Jan 1, 2006)

here you have a connect3d x850Pro vivo bios with 16pipelines and 1.6ns samsung ram. 

---
do you think that we can unlock the locked cards in one year? when it won't be possible i may give my card back and fetch a x850xt (which is ~20% faster)

another question: are the card producers still produce agp-cards or are those cards discontinued?


----------



## cRazY dWarF (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, I bought a nice MSI x850 pro AGP card and I heard that it can be clocked to 16 pipes. I read all post and installed ATITool, checked the card and it has all F's. So, anybody, please edit my BIOS, and yes, Happy New Year.


----------



## dejavo (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello. I made an CD with UltraIso including Atiflash and a x850xt bios. I used the following commands in Dos: Atiflash -newbios -f -p 0 R:\1.bin
When i pressed Enter the Pcspeaker gave away a never ending "biiiiiiiiip" sound.
I tried with other commands but i often get write error because something being missmatched.

My graphic card: HIS x850pro VIVO

So what am i doing wrong? Thanks for replies.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 7, 2006)

u shouldnt be entering R:\? o-o


----------



## dejavo (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, i wrote R:\ Because 051R15 wrote it in his example.



> Okay, some hard fought lessons on how to do a bios flash from a bootable CD. Jesus, what a nightmare, but here's the juice:
> 
> Step 1: download this bootable CD ISO from bootdisk.com. It's got the CD drivers you'll need already installed: http://bootdisk.com/tennessee/flashcd.zip
> 
> ...



Im following instructions from this page http://bootdisk.com/txtfiles/flashcd.txt


----------



## $ilent\\'@rrior (Jan 7, 2006)

*Guess the signs look good for my X850 Pro (AGP)*

View attachment ATiTool..pipelines.bmpHow does this look?


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 7, 2006)

$ilent\\'@rrior said:
			
		

> View attachment 1499How does this look?


thats great and completly moddable  have fun with 16 pipes


----------



## dejavo (Jan 7, 2006)

I tried to make an Bootable disc with Ultraiso including Flashrom this time. When i typed the command and pressed enter it said that Flashrom.Rom couldn't be opened  . So what am i supposed to do now? Any ideas?

Oh btw, why can't i see these numbers that are supposed to end with an "F" in Atitool? I attached a picture that shows what i see.


----------



## dejavo (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi again guys. I did flash my Bios now and when i rebooted my computer with new drivers i still got 12 pipes! I used the x850 XTPE bios and now my Atitool is looking strange with four sliders to drag (image). Also my fan is sometimes bursting up to 100% without a reason. Please help! 

Edit: Now when I checked Atitool again it seems like the four sliders is gone and now it's like it supposed to be with 2 sliders.

My card is acting very strange  Sorry for my bad english btw.


EDIT: I have now figured out how to see those numbers in Atitool and it seems like the card is moddable  . So now, please tell me what i am doing wrong. Sorry for doublepost.


----------



## FiShBuRn (Jan 7, 2006)

Can someone mod by Connected X850PRO bios to 16 pipes?

Thanks


----------



## dejavo (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry for spamming this thread! ^^

I finally managed to flash my card! 16pipes activated WOHO!!


----------



## H20 (Jan 8, 2006)

could u plz mod my connected x850pro agp to 16 pipes ??
here's the link --> ftp://ftp.ua.pt/incoming/H2O/connected.x850proxagp.vivo.1.6ns.rar

thx


----------



## 051R15 (Jan 8, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> u shouldnt be entering R:\? o-o



R:\ is where the new bio is contained... it has to be entered.



> I used the x850 XTPE bios and... sometimes bursting up to 100% without a reason



Try using the modded X850 Pro BIOS for your card, or flashing back to you old bios without using the '-newbios' command now that your pipes are unlocked. Fan controls is different in the XT PE, as well as the clock speeds.

Had that exact same problem with Flashrom, BTW.


----------



## H20 (Jan 8, 2006)

could someone tell me if i can unlock the pipes of an connect3d x850pro ?
if yes, here's my BIOS and put it at 16 pipes and 500/500 clocks plz  
BIOS linl --> ftp://ftp.ua.pt/incoming/H2O/connected.x850proxagp.vivo.1.6ns.rar


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 9, 2006)

H20 said:
			
		

> could someone tell me if i can unlock the pipes of an connect3d x850pro ?
> if yes, here's my BIOS and put it at 16 pipes and 500/500 clocks plz
> BIOS linl --> ftp://ftp.ua.pt/incoming/H2O/connected.x850proxagp.vivo.1.6ns.rar


yes u most likely can, in ATITool press shift+click settings, scroll to the bottom and where it says all the fuses, screenshot that and post it here  congrats since u most likely can unlock by looking at ur bios, but lets find out for sure with that screenshot


----------



## H20 (Jan 9, 2006)

here's the screenshot
--> ftp://ftp.ua.pt/incoming/H2O/fuses.JPG

hope it works.....


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 9, 2006)

those E's usually mean no unlocking sorry but overclocking can still give you a significant performance boost.


----------



## |raven| (Jan 9, 2006)

*My Fu*king GoD why Me !!!!*

 ...i bought a connect 3d x850pro vivo 256 mb ddr 3 (serial S/N : 180 540)
 and i flash the bios to a xt pe but .. im surprise because the pipelines number is the same 12 pipelines only...    helpeme please  lololol now ! i have the same cllock that the real xt pe have and the same bios ... but i want to have the same pipelines but now i think its impossible .. my sadness  im mad about the performance of my x850pro ... i cant play at great frames per second on F1 chalenge 99-2002(directx8) and cs source at 1248x960 4x AA and 8x AF..... my marks in 3dmarks 2003 are 11600 and for 2005 are 4900... i want my 16 pipes (( please help my soul to find peace !!!!


----------



## |raven| (Jan 9, 2006)

**

 helpe me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## |raven| (Jan 9, 2006)

**

this is my low pc  my sun my life kakakakakaa


----------



## |raven| (Jan 9, 2006)

this is my screen of ati tool ... i see an "e" on the final  i think its impossible to unlock the full 16 pipes


----------



## dejavo (Jan 9, 2006)

|raven|: I tried the XT PE bios first but it didn't unlock 4 extra pipes. Then i flashed with the x850pro 16pipes bios wich can be found on the first page or something i unlocked the 4 extra pipes. So if i was you i would try flashing with that bios before giving up.


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 9, 2006)

|raven| said:
			
		

> this is my screen of ati tool ... i see an "e" on the final  i think its impossible to unlock the full 16 pipes



Sorry dude, but that card won't unlock to 16p.  Where you see 7 and E, those both need to be F's in order for the card to be unlockable.  I would flash back to the x850pro bios as the xt pe won't unlock the pipes, and most likely disabled the fan (the fan control is different on the pro and the xt/xt pe, when you flash with one of those bios the fan stops working).  Flash back to an 850pro and overclock manualy.


----------



## Mittenz (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys . i have my x850 pro oced to 580 core 640 memory. Its only got 12 pipes and im geting 6080 on 3dmark 05 is it worth the risk to try and unlock the pipes? Also what do i do if i need to rma it ? 

My question is if my card can unlock is it safe it mine can be unlocked? This would be my first time doing this and i dont want to break a card trying it. Last question how can i rma it to get a cooler changed or somthing? if i used the old bio's how do i  bring it back to 12pp?

Defult  core   500.00 mhz    Currect 580.00mhz
Default mem   500.00 mhz  Current 640.00mhz

3d mark with 12pp 6080 
3d mark with 16pp ?????

Heres the readings on mu card from the ati tool
Config_Die_FUSES         0xFFFFFFFF
Config_Subtrate_Fuses  0xFFFFFF9F
Config_Rom_Fuses        0x861


Can i make this baby pull 7000+ on 3d mark aka unlock my 4 pipes?
Also  if i unlock them then... it would be a x850 xt pe so i should even be able to pull 8000 mabye right ?


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 11, 2006)

your fuses look good for modding as far as risk everything with modding is a risk, but good luck.


----------



## internal (Jan 12, 2006)

Ya man yours is unlockable.

I think you'd be around the 6500 range if you did unlock them.


----------



## dolf (Jan 12, 2006)

SashaSmola said:
			
		

> Hey guys . i have my x850 pro oced to 580 core 640 memory. Its only got 12 pipes and im geting 6080 on 3dmark 05 is it worth the risk to try and unlock the pipes? Also what do i do if i need to rma it ?
> 
> My question is if my card can unlock is it safe it mine can be unlocked? This would be my first time doing this and i dont want to break a card trying it. Last question how can i rma it to get a cooler changed or somthing? if i used the old bio's how do i  bring it back to 12pp?
> 
> ...



You should do the mod. You are lucky to have 16 pipe card and to leave it with only 12 will be "offence"  . You can always return to the original situation just save your original BIOS using ATITool.

Before to start read that: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100

Don't forget to use modified flashrom (Your Config_Rom_Fuses = 0x861 should be changed to 0x860 after flashing of the XT BIOS or 16 pipe PRO BIOS).

I will also attach one XT PE BIOS with fan control (not present on the other XT BIOSes) and hope that it will work for you. After flashing see whether the fan is working.

Other XT BIOSes you can find here: http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/ but be careful to don't mess the AGP with PCIX versions  .

After flashing is better to repeat the max. core/memory test with ATITool. Probably the results will be lower but the number of the pipes will be higher  .

Soccess


----------



## dolf (Jan 12, 2006)

|raven| said:
			
		

> ...i bought a connect 3d x850pro vivo 256 mb ddr 3 (serial S/N : 180 540)
> and i flash the bios to a xt pe but .. im surprise because the pipelines number is the same 12 pipelines only...    helpeme please  lololol now ! i have the same cllock that the real xt pe have and the same bios ... but i want to have the same pipelines but now i think its impossible .. my sadness  im mad about the performance of my x850pro ... i cant play at great frames per second on F1 chalenge 99-2002(directx8) and cs source at 1248x960 4x AA and 8x AF..... my marks in 3dmarks 2003 are 11600 and for 2005 are 4900... i want my 16 pipes (( please help my soul to find peace !!!!




You need help - I have a medicine for your pain. Return or sale your C3D X850PRO VIVO AGP card. Give another try to find unlockable PRO . My recommendation will be DON'T go for Connect3D (it is useless) look for Built By ATI or MSI X850PRO VIVO AGP. I am almost 100% sure that with these brands you will have 16 pipes unlocked  . Also the last Sapphire X850PRO's seems to be unlockable too but I am not sure in that.

Good luck


----------



## $ilent\\'@rrior (Jan 13, 2006)

Just like to say thanks to this forum for a great tutorial on how to unlock the extra pipelines on anX850 Pro AGP card.

Well I used the guide from this forum to modify my Connect3D X850Pro.
Used an X850Pro BIOS with 16 pipes enabled and it flashed without any problems.
Have been running it at XT speeds since with no problems at all.


http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1749/atitool16pa.png


----------



## SoLi (Jan 17, 2006)

*best flash utility?*

hi,
what's the best flash utility,
( and maybe why?)
or maybe the easiest?
to do  x850_12 --» x850_16
I will use a floppy
I read some of the howto's 
but still it's not so clear
I will overclock manuelly with atitool ( when needed)
I have an unlockable  built by ati x850pro vivo mem 1.6
s/n:180533
thanks
-10 celsius today, not too bad


----------



## Kryten (Jan 18, 2006)

hi all im new to the site, but its been a moutain of information so i decided to register..

i have a couple questions reguarding my ATI X850 Pro AGP card.

i have tried to reflash the bios to enable all 16 pipes but so far it wont do it.
I have tried both atiflash and flashrom from a bootable floppy and it still says 12 pipes active.. 
my command line is flashrom -f -p 0 (filename.bin) it does its thing and says it reflashed the bios and atitool still says 12 active pipes..

attached are my fuses and from what i can tell i should be able to get all 16 pipes active. 

lwhat am i doing wrong?

thanks for the help.


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 18, 2006)

Kryten said:
			
		

> hi all im new to the site, but its been a moutain of information so i decided to register..
> 
> i have a couple questions reguarding my ATI X850 Pro AGP card.
> 
> ...



Well, you seem to be doing everything right and your fuses look good. So why don't you post the bios your using and let us take a look at it to see if it's 16p or not, at the same time why don't you post a dump of your stock bios and if need be I'll mod it real quick.


----------



## Kryten (Jan 18, 2006)

TurboGLH said:
			
		

> Well, you seem to be doing everything right and your fuses look good. So why don't you post the bios your using and let us take a look at it to see if it's 16p or not, at the same time why don't you post a dump of your stock bios and if need be I'll mod it real quick.




here you go i was reading something about the bios preserving R42x settings i remember it saying that when i tried to reflash mine... should i add the -newbios line to my flash proceedure?


----------



## Kryten (Jan 18, 2006)

I figured it out it was infact preserving the old bios settings I tried adding the "-newbios" tag using atiflash.  and i have 16 pipelines now!!


----------



## mrleaf (Jan 19, 2006)

*here is my bios*

its ati x850 pro i dunno if its vivo or if i can have 16 pipes.
also what the setting should be in ati tool?
i dont know if it will post my bios i use rar and it dosent seem to work so i put it on word i dont know if it will be correct let me know thanks


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 19, 2006)

mrleaf said:
			
		

> its ati x850 pro i dunno if its vivo or if i can have 16 pipes.
> also what the setting should be in ati tool?
> i dont know if it will post my bios i use rar and it dosent seem to work so i put it on word i dont know if it will be correct let me know thanks



You have to pack it as a zip instead of a rar.  Also please take a screenshot from ati tool showing your fuse config so we can verify that the card can be modded before you try to flash.


----------



## mrleaf (Jan 20, 2006)

ok i screen shot seems small i put the clock speed and core to 500 cause i had a problem booting and i pulled the card out slighty and put it back in and it booted (scarry to me) is that default of my card?


----------



## mrleaf (Jan 20, 2006)

here is the screen shot if you goto the button that says close program open the pic for editing it will be bigger to see sorry i couldent figure it out.


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 20, 2006)

mrleaf said:
			
		

> here is the screen shot if you goto the button that says close program open the pic for editing it will be bigger to see sorry i couldent figure it out.



Sorry but you can't mod your card. The fuse config shows that it's hard locked.


----------



## mrleaf (Jan 20, 2006)

what should the settng safely be at? is 500 500 the cards setting or ati tool default setting?
thanks


----------



## Kryten (Jan 20, 2006)

mrleaf said:
			
		

> what should the settng safely be at? is 500 500 the cards setting or ati tool default setting?
> thanks




yep thats the cards defualt setting, there isnt any set lvl since each core is different. id say first upgrade your cooling on the vid card if you plan to o/c. then use atitool to find the max core and memory speeds.  if you decide to do it manually take your time and dont forget to scan for artifacts. once you start getting some back off a little. 

 before i unlocked my card i couldnt get above 510/515 with out it giving me artifacts. after i unlocked it im running at XT speeds (520/540) now with out any issues. im running the 16p x850 pro vivo bios and just o/c mine to XT speeds on 3d aps automatically with atitool.


----------



## evil bill (Jan 20, 2006)

hi all - first post to forums, please be gentle 

I just replaced my 9600 PRO 256MB with a 3D Connect X850 PRO AGP VIVO (crikey, night and day  )

3DMark05 with 9600 - 1670
3DMark05 with X850 - 5263

From what I have read it would appear I am not going to be able to open it up to 16 Pipeline, but I just wanted to be sure - can someomne please confirm

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES                0xFFFF7FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES     0XFFFFFF9E  
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES               0x861
GB_PIPE_SELECT                     0X227A4

To be honest, Im really happy with the card in any case, had it clocked to 560/580 Core/Memory with no issues and got a 3DMark05 score of 5753 which cant be bad


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 21, 2006)

evil bill said:
			
		

> hi all - first post to forums, please be gentle
> 
> I just replaced my 9600 PRO 256MB with a 3D Connect X850 PRO AGP VIVO (crikey, night and day  )
> 
> ...



Your correct, it won't unlock. Still a good o/c and a decent 05 score for a 12p card.


----------



## weskes (Jan 24, 2006)

*Well, back again.*

Heya, I've asked you a while ago if you could mod my bios and so you did.
I have a 3dconnect 850pro ViVo, but now I have a chance to exchange it with the 
same card from HIS. Both cards hav ASIC: R481. Does this tell me that I still won't be able to unlock the pipes and what is the better card of two? I'm very thankful for the job you're doing here!!!


----------



## TurboGLH (Jan 24, 2006)

weskes said:
			
		

> Heya, I've asked you a while ago if you could mod my bios and so you did.
> I have a 3dconnect 850pro ViVo, but now I have a chance to exchange it with the
> same card from HIS. Both cards hav ASIC: R481. Does this tell me that I still won't be able to unlock the pipes and what is the better card of two? I'm very thankful for the job you're doing here!!!



The only way to know if the card will unlock is to run ati tool and check the fuse config.

Example - See the 7 and the E? Those both need to show as F's for the card to be unlockable. 

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFF7FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0XFFFFFF9E

I guess you'll either have to run ati tool on the other card or take your chances.


----------



## jasonisom (Feb 3, 2006)

*need a help real bad*

hey i would like to learn how to flash from 12 to 16 and i have floppy system so can u tell me how it work ? i have tried put atiflash in floppy then restart computer and show up say error cant read or remove the floppy. can u help me by step to step so i will be able to do it fast =)


----------



## darkan9el (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi I have a Connect3D x850 Pro VIVO, just bought a Zalman VF70-CU cooler, and wondered if I could firmware upgrade the card I've read most of this post and wondered how you actually get the ATI Tools fuse config info?

My options are:


Upgrade to XTPE and leave at stock settings for a while
Upgrade to the XT firmware and overclock it
Use a modded firmware to get 16 pipes and overclock
Go absolutely crazy and upgrade to XTPE and OverClock the mutz nutz off it lol!

would I see much difference between an 16 pipe unlock bios and a XTPE bios?

best regards Lee


----------



## evil bill (Mar 31, 2006)

Open up ATI Tool and select settings whilst pressing shift. This will reveal the fuse settings. Mine are posted 5 posts up - if yours are the same you cant unlock the additonal 4 pipelines.


----------



## darkan9el (Mar 31, 2006)

Hiya evil bill, thanks for the help, I tried but it doesn't seem to work i have ATI Tools v1.0.5.824 and there doesn't seem to be a straight forward settings option. the ones I have tried are:

Right-Click ATI Tray Icon:


Colors\Settings
Display\Settings...
Hardware\General Settings...
Hardware\Overclocking settings...
3D\Settings...
Hardware\System Information...

I've tried Shift, Alt and Ctrl


----------



## evil bill (Mar 31, 2006)

ah ha - we are at crossed purposes - ATI Tray Tool (as included in Omega Drivers) and ATI Tool are different apps.

you want to d/l ATI Tool from here

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


----------



## darkan9el (Mar 31, 2006)

Yo Evil bill, the fog clears lol! ok did as per instructions and according to the post with your Fuse config settings

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0XFFFFFF9F

so according to the post I have an unlockable card  all I have to do now is fit the Zalman and attempt an upgrade.

FYI I got the card from ebuyer.co.uk about 3 days ago


----------



## darkan9el (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi again so how do I get the extra 4 pipelines guys?


----------



## evil bill (Mar 31, 2006)

darkan9el said:
			
		

> FYI I got the card from ebuyer.co.uk about 3 days ago



really? thats where I got mine and its unlockable  

luck of the draw I guess  

what you need to do now is have a trawl through this thread and find a Connect 3d X850 PRO BIOS which has already been altered by Turbo and follow the instructions. If you cant find one, again follow the instructions on how to dump your BIOS here, and maybe Turbo will tweak it for you if he has the time


----------



## darkan9el (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi bill, sorry to here that your cards locked,   just modded my own bios with HXden a Hex editor and RaBIT 1.7 pretty easy to do when you know where to look. then flashed with ATIFlash 3.15 using the command:

atiflash -newbios -f -p 0 _name_.bin 

now got 16 pipes running stable with a modest overclock

Core at 537.30 and Mem at 575.10 temp is now down to 33 surfing the net.

Will have to get COD2 and BF" runnning tomorrow and post some more results and maybe push the card a bit more.

Thank you for your help though, wish i could help ya.

Shame you couldn't send it back for a replacement


----------



## darkan9el (Apr 9, 2006)

Well been doing some hardcore gaming over the last few nights and this card is unstoppable.  

The Core is running at 570 and Mem at 595 

The temp is approx 37 surfing the net, and approx 60 after a few hours gaming. and not a whisper from the Zalman. and this is with the case backed up to 2 walls behind a monitor in the corner of the room. I'll be moving it nearer a big window soon so a nice sheet of cold glass near it should drop the temps a few degrees.

Best buy I had for a few years.


----------



## FallDragon (Apr 10, 2006)

I was wondering if I'd be able to unlock the pipes on my x850 pro vivo.  Here's the info:

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES               0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES    0xFFFFFF9F
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES              0x20
GB_PIPE_SELECT                   0x3FE4


----------



## darkan9el (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Falldragon, yes you can unlock to 16 pipes


----------



## Amp4027 (Apr 19, 2006)

ive been reading this forum thread (19 pages was a killer!) and i c that some cards r hard locked. i believe my card is one of those. now, i was wondering if i could do a bridge mod like u do for the amd athlon xp cpu's 2 unlock the fsb/multiplyer lock on the gpu of my ati x850 pro vivo to unlock the lazer cut by bridging this on the gpu here:http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100

would that work? cause if it does then i would gladly do this lol

my fuses data is 
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES  0xFFFF7FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x860

it doesnt have the dual slot fan thingy btw
and here is my BIOS:


----------



## P5y (Apr 19, 2006)

hmm this would get around the fan problem some people are having


----------



## goatee (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to thank all of you great people for this great thread that helped me unlock the 4 additional pipes on my Msi rx850 pro! You rule!!


----------



## marbolas (Jun 11, 2006)

*Preserve rom*

hey guys wassup i was reading earlier about some guy getting this preserve rom thats why he couln't get 16 pipes and he did something and got 16 pipes well im getting that problem too i mod but i only get 12 pipes couse of the preserve rom thing when i try flashing can u guys help me get around this?


----------



## dolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Please show us your fuses. With flashrom (but modified - flashrom16) you have to use: flashrom -f -p 0 biosname.bin
With atiflash you have to use: atiflash -f -p - newbios 0 biosname.bin


----------



## marbolas (Jun 11, 2006)

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFBFFF
CONFIG_SUNSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0xA60
GB_PIEPE_SELECT 0x12B84
 these my fuses is it unlockable?

does it have to be a .bin file becouse i use RaBIT to downclock the cores and when i save it its a .rom file i can still flash it thought but it doesnt unlock 16 pipes ,do  think i need to use a bin file or it doesnt reallly matter?


----------



## marbolas (Jun 12, 2006)

ok,now i gota  series problem  i was checking my temperature and it was going 30c more than normal like 70c and when i opened my pc case the fan was not working i also  noticed when i start up windows the fan turns on fine and when window starts it turns off can some one helps plz!


----------



## dolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Marbolas, your card can't be modded to 16 pipes. 
To answer to your questions:
It is not problem to use both .bin or .rom fails when flashing. If you are not sure in the BIOS that you have modded just reflash the card back to original using the same command lines. If you still have problams after the flashing to the original situation look for the other "source" of your problems  .


----------



## marbolas (Jun 13, 2006)

i reflashed it back and fans working fine again ,its kinda gay  i voited my warranty and didn't even get  16 pipes :


----------



## Chow (Jun 13, 2006)

Is the Retail Version of the x800pro Agp able to be unlocked to the 16 pipes?


----------



## dolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Chow said:
			
		

> Is the Retail Version of the x800pro Agp able to be unlocked to the 16 pipes?



It should be VIVO doesn't matter Retail or OEM.


----------



## Chow (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Dolf , Ill try the ViVo Bios tonight.


----------



## Tinux (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all !

I have a Sapphire X850 PRO AGP. 

Here the screen from Ati Tools :

http://guigui550.free.fr/images/ScreenSpecs.JPG

Here my bios (created by Ati Tool) :

http://guigui550.free.fr/SAPPHIRE_X850PRO_AGP_12P.bin

Does my card can be modded to 16 P ? If yes, please can somoene mod my Bios...
Thanks all !


----------



## dolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Tinux said:
			
		

> Hi all !
> 
> I have a Sapphire X850 PRO AGP.
> 
> ...



I will send you what you need. Your card will have 16 pipes  .


----------



## Tinux (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh thanks Dolf and tell me plz what i need more to use tha modded bios and how use it.. lol im not really sure of the use of flashrom, boot with a DOS floppy disk... what command use.. etc..


----------



## dolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Tinux said:
			
		

> Oh thankx Dolf and tell me plz what i need more to use tha modded bios and how use it.. lol im not really sure of the use of flashrom, boot with a DOS floppy disk... what command use.. etc..



Here you are download link: http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=738578


----------



## Tinux (Jun 20, 2006)

What i do with that iso ? it will make the X850 PRO with 16PP ? I doesn't want a XT or XTPE Bios now because i prefer change frequency manually with Ati Tool, it's less dangerous.


----------



## dolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Tinux said:
			
		

> What i do with that iso ? it will make the X850 PRO with 16PP ? I doesn't want a XT or XTPE Bios now because i prefer change frequency manually with Ati Tool, it's less dangerous.



Read the pdf file  .


----------



## Tinux (Jun 20, 2006)

lol sry i don't see it  i will test tomorrow because i will receive an ati silencer 5.. and also verify the pcb part number !

'ill post if it's work fine !


----------



## Tinux (Jun 20, 2006)

oh rabit whow that my pcb part number is R481 BIOS 113-A47503-103 (BR#13483).. it's not a problem?


----------



## Unknown8063 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been skimming the 21 pages about overclocking the x850 Pro and I'm interested in giving this a try.  I've never done anything like this though.

First of all, my card is an AGP 256MB ATI X850 Pro WITHOUT Vivo.  I'm pretty sure I do not have Vivo - I still have the box and it doesn't say anything.  Does this mean I can't get the 16 pipes?

In case I'm wrong and this will work, here is my info and BIOS from ATI TOOL

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9F
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x861
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x2724

myweb.pacificu.edu/rose5917/unknown8063bios.zip


Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## dolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Unknown8063 said:
			
		

> I've been skimming the 21 pages about overclocking the x850 Pro and I'm interested in giving this a try.  I've never done anything like this though.
> 
> First of all, my card is an AGP 256MB ATI X850 Pro WITHOUT Vivo.  I'm pretty sure I do not have Vivo - I still have the box and it doesn't say anything.  Does this mean I can't get the 16 pipes?
> 
> ...



Your card is unlockable and should have VIVO. Look on the back side for big black chip (ATI Rage Theatre). You can flash it using my Automated Utility from here: http://savefile.com/projects.php?pid=738578
If you have single slot cooler (like on X800) probably the flashing of X850XT (PE) BIOS will result in stop of the fan (don't worry the problem is in the fan itself and way of managing from the BIOS). In such case use 16 pipe PRO BIOS. For X850PRO with dual cooler you can use every BIOS in the utility.


----------



## Unknown8063 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you dolf.  I opened up my system and I do see the yellow CD-audio connector signifying I do have vivo.  I guess I was just expecting the box to say something.

I'm just about ready to go to work so I wont have time to try this out until later this evening.  Thank you for your help, and I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Unknown8063 (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome.  Thanks man.  Your bios utility worked like a charm.  ATI Tool now says I have 16 active pipelines.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Tinux (Jun 22, 2006)

Dolf Thanks a lot ! Your soft works like a "charm" lol, im so so happy... i restart my computer, reinstall catalyst, reboot and then, ati tool say i have 16 actives pipelines.... wouah..
Thanks a lot, and with my ATI Silencer 5, My X850 PRO may be as powerfull as a X1800... p)

I will test at these clocks (500/500) 3dMark05 to see just the difference with 16pipes and after one week, 'ill start overclock the frequency..

THANKS YOU FROM FRANCE


----------



## Zeitgeist (Jul 5, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

after finding this thread I would like to unlock my extra four pipelines of my X850Pro like so many of you did as well. Since I am not into fiddling with a HEX-Editor I would like to ask kindly, if anyone would like to mod my BIOS without overclocking the speeds.

A bootdisc with several options like the one created from *dolf* would be highly appreciated. Great stuff dolf!

ATiTool reads the following values:


```
Config_Die_Fuses 0xFFFFFFFF
Config_Substrate_Fuses 0xFFFFFF9F
Config_ROM_Fuses 0x861
GB_Pipe_Select 0x2724
```

And this is the BIOS of my X850Pro:

http://www.savefile.com/files/5005658

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards

Zeitgeist


----------



## dolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes you will unlock to 16 pipes. Use that: http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=738578

Your orig. BIOS is already moded to 16 pipes and included in the utility.

Post results after unlocking (max. core/memory)


----------



## Zeitgeist (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks a lot dolf!

I just did the flash and according to ATiTool, the remaining 4 pipelines were indeed activated.

As I don't intend to overclock yet, I am afraid that I am out for this mission. 

Again, thanks a lot, this was really appreciated.

Best Regards


----------



## Zeitgeist (Jul 29, 2006)

It's me again, I couldn't let my card running as a simple 16p Pro  , so I decided to give the modded XT Bios (not PE) a chance and now I am running into a problem with the fan speeds.

Unfortunately the flashed XT Bios runs with the following fan speeds:







while the 12p and 16p Pro Bios gave about the following values:






So, because of the slow running fan with the XT Bios the card heats up to over 85°C under load while it is able to stay at roundabout 70°C with the manually applied Pro fan speeds (but with XT clocks).

Is there any chance to increase the fan speeds permanently in the XT Bios without using a third party tool like ATITool?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards

Edit: Oh, to be more precisely, I am running a dual slot Connect3D X850Pro ViVo here...


----------



## dolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:
			
		

> It's me again, I couldn't let my card running as a simple 16p Pro  , so I decided to give the modded XT Bios (not PE) a chance and now I am running into a problem with the fan speeds.
> 
> Unfortunately the flashed XT Bios runs with the following fan speeds:
> 
> ...



Yes there is a way and I did it for you  .


----------



## Zeitgeist (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you very much, this Bios is working great so far with the correct fan speeds. I still need to perform a stress-test though, but I do not expect to run in any further problems.

Once again, thank you very much. You don't have a paypal account do you? If you have one, let me know where I can donate a few bucks. 

Best Regards


----------



## dolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, this Bios is working great so far with the correct fan speeds. I still need to perform a stress-test though, but I do not expect to run in any further problems.
> 
> Once again, thank you very much. You don't have a paypal account do you? If you have one, let me know where I can donate a few bucks.
> 
> Best Regards



Thanks for the readiness to donate few bucks but I don't have paypal account and don't want to have. I am doing everything for the idea and to help where it is possible  .


----------



## bb27100 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey dolf,

Yesterday i bought a Connect3D Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung, and i`d like to unlock all 16 pipes.
To get the BIOS from the video card, i have pressed " dump BIOS " in ATItool and renamed it, hope that`s OK.

Could you please unlock all 16 pipes on that bios for me?


----------



## dolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Ashcraft said:


> Hey ShadoW Fire. This is what happened. I flashed my Sapphire X800Pro with the Gigabyte XT PE Bios.My card could handle the speeds with no problem.The flash went fine,then in certain games like Doom 3 i got heavy artifacts.But it never froze.I decided 2 flash back and i did but when i restarted my PC never booted.So now its not working. I tryed the PCI screen card way 2 flash my AGP slot but i couldnt get it working even tho the boot was set on PCI first desplayed. So now im really lost.I dont no what 2 do.IF anyone can help i will be very greatfull. Thanks....



First I need to know what card do you have AGP or PCI-E? (It should be AGP). Second attach here the last BIOS that you flashed (but not other one).


----------



## dolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bb27100 said:


> Hey dolf,
> 
> Yesterday i bought a Connect3D Radeon x850 pro AGP VIVO with 1.6 ns Samsung, and i`d like to unlock all 16 pipes.
> To get the BIOS from the video card, i have pressed " dump BIOS " in ATItool and renamed it, hope that`s OK.
> ...



I didn't see your fuse values but OK download the Flash Utility from here: http://www.savefile.com/projects/738578 and follow the instructions. Hope that you have the right fuse values otherwise no 16 pipes  .


----------



## bb27100 (Aug 29, 2006)

dolf, ATiTool reads the following values:


Config_Die_Fuses 0xFFFFFFFF 
Config_Substrate_Fuses 0xFFFFFF9F 
Config_ROM_Fuses 0x861 
GB_Pipe_Select 0x2724


It seems to be good for unlock the 4 pipes

Thx


----------



## dolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bb27100 said:


> dolf, ATiTool reads the following values:
> 
> 
> Config_Die_Fuses 0xFFFFFFFF
> ...



Yes it will unlock  .


----------



## bb27100 (Aug 30, 2006)

16 pipes are unlocked.

Thx dolf for your help.


----------



## TXcharger (Aug 31, 2006)

will this work on a r430 Sapphire(blue card) X800gto agp?


----------



## dolf (Aug 31, 2006)

TXcharger said:


> will this work on a r430 Sapphire(blue card) X800gto agp?



That should work for you: http://www.savefile.com/projects/733218  . Doesn't worry because the utility is named for R480. That card originally should come with R430 but the producer has R480 cores and they installed them. The first two BIOSes are with device ID 5D4F (for the R430 it should be 55xx) but after the flash check it and report. (It have to be changed automatically).


----------



## TXcharger (Aug 31, 2006)

awesome hopefully ill get rid of the stock fan soon and be able to, thanx i appreciate it!


----------



## Fireball667 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate to res a thread but ive had some bad times with unlocking my pipes I flashed a XTPE bios and well it fubard my everything prettymuch, i reflashed to the original and all is normal again.

and i would like to see if someone can either mod my bios or tell me if my card will even unlock. My ATI tool reads this :
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES   0xFFFFEFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES   0xFFFFFF9E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES  0x861
GB_PIPE_SELECT  0x6E48

Its a vivo but since my AC rev 5 is on there i cant tell the memory type or see the S/N ..lol

Lemme know if anyone can help me 

Thanks much in advance

FB


----------



## dolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Fireball667 said:


> I hate to res a thread but ive had some bad times with unlocking my pipes I flashed a XTPE bios and well it fubard my everything prettymuch, i reflashed to the original and all is normal again.
> 
> and i would like to see if someone can either mod my bios or tell me if my card will even unlock. My ATI tool reads this :
> CONFIG_DIE_FUSES   0xFFFFEFFF
> ...



Your card couldn't be unlocked to 16 pipes. Just overclock it to the reasonable level or flash it with XT or XT PE BIOS and you will have XT / XT PE but with 12 pipes (then you will have also Overdrive, temp. monitoring within the driver).


----------



## joshua177 (Nov 6, 2006)

i have a x850 pro but it is not a vivo will i be able to open the 4 pipes?


----------



## joshua177 (Nov 6, 2006)

after some more examing i have found that i do have vivo but have flashed my video card to xt pe but it did not unlock the 4 pipes.  

config die fuses        0xffffffff                how do i unlock the pipes i am new at this
config substrate       0xffffff9f                any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
                             0x861
                             0x2724


----------



## dolf (Nov 6, 2006)

joshua177 said:


> after some more examing i have found that i do have vivo but have flashed my video card to xt pe but it did not unlock the 4 pipes.
> 
> config die fuses        0xffffffff                how do i unlock the pipes i am new at this
> config substrate       0xffffff9f                any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
> ...



If you are tallking about AGP X850PRO than use my automated flash utility from here: http://www.savefile.com/projects/738578

Your card should unlock to 16 pipes. Don't forget to reinstall the drivers after every fhash process done with the utility.


----------



## joshua177 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks dolf worked like a charm much appreciated


----------



## juzze628 (Nov 12, 2006)

*please help me do it too*

im gonna need all the info to do it (im a noob at this) i need the programs/ files needed to do this i dont even know how to post my info from my card, please tell me that too : )


----------



## dolf (Nov 12, 2006)

juzze628 said:


> im gonna need all the info to do it (im a noob at this) i need the programs/ files needed to do this i dont even know how to post my info from my card, please tell me that too : )



Use the link from the above post and read carefully the flash instructions  .


----------



## wuwu (Nov 19, 2006)

*I´ve done it !!*

Hello,

this is my first post here. and i´ll do it to thay thanks to dolf.

Because i´ve flashed my Sapphire X850 Pro Vivo AGP with his tool. And it works great.  
I´ve flashed my with to the X850 Pro 16 Pipelines Bios, after flashing everything works
fine and ATI Tool shows me 16 Pipelines.

So know my Sapphire Card runs with 16 Pipes - 549 Core and 579 Mem, perhaps it would go more but i think its ok.

I would like to thank dolf for his great work and hope he will still do it.


----------



## wuwu (Nov 19, 2006)

So,

i testet the card with new bios. 
With the standard 500/500 i get 5770 Points in 3Dmark05.
In overclocked mode 540/560 i get 6203 Points.

Is that a good result ??

System:

Athlon64 3700+@2400Mhz
MSI K8N Neo2
Sapphire x850 pro @16 Pipelines 500/500 or 540/560 
Corsair Value select 2x512 MB


Before i flashed the card i could overclocked it to Core: 549 and Mem: 579
but after flashing to the X850 Pro @ 16 Pipelines i get Artefact errors in ATI Tool.
Is that normal ??


----------



## CamaroZ28c (Nov 30, 2006)

I purchased an ATI Radeon x850Pro AGP from newegg.  It had 1.6 memory and all the correct fuses for unlocking the extra 4 pipes.  I flashed it using a BIOS from another site (hadn't found this excellent thread yet) and it looked like it was a success.  My 3dmark05 scores went up from 5400 with stock 12 pipes to 5800 with the 16.  The card was running at 520/540.  I did notice that it heated up very quickly when gaming (~90C) and I did not know what a safe temp was.  Pretty quickly after the screen filled with garbage and did not clear.  It even looked horrible on bootup!  I RMA'd the card and should be receiving another soon.  Assuming that it is also unlockable, do you think it would be safe to unlock it again but leave it at 500/500?  Also should I set the fans to come on much earlier or 100% all the time?  I'm looking into a zalman cooler for it, but I don't have it yet and just want your advise as to whether it may be the OC and not the pipes that killed my card.  I'm attaching a screenshot that is not mine but I found online and looks identical to what mine did.  Thanks for your insight, I'd really like a stable 16p card!


----------



## razor7 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello guys. I have made a great mistake...jeje. I have flashed my Radeon x850pro VIVO AGP with the flash CD utility without making a backup first, jeje. The things went OK, but a lot of overheating, so I decided to rooll back to the original BIOS.

The problem is when i have done the roll back, it seems tha the board is working a bit slower.

What can I do to restore the exact original BIOS of my card?

Shall I need to view the PCB ID?.


Thanks in any advise.


----------



## dolf (Dec 3, 2006)

razor7 said:


> Hello guys. I have made a great mistake...jeje. I have flashed my Radeon x850pro VIVO AGP with the flash CD utility without making a backup first, jeje. The things went OK, but a lot of overheating, so I decided to rooll back to the original BIOS.
> 
> The problem is when i have done the roll back, it seems tha the board is working a bit slower.
> 
> ...



In order to restore the exact original BIOS you should have it. Based on my experience all X850PRO VIVO AGP cards (till now was with absolutely equal BIOSes) I am not sure for these Sapphire 2.0ns cards but probably they have that "original" BIOS too. Ask somebody here to give you such BIOS.


----------



## Jeffredo (Dec 3, 2006)

Dolf, I'm forever in your debt!  My ATI X850 Pro VIVO AGP flashed with your utility to an X850 XT is still running perfectly after several days of heavy use (with the aftermarket Arctic Cooling fan keeping it chilly).  Thanks again for taking the time make it!  I'd buy you a root beer if I could!


----------



## razor7 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok Thanks...my card i an ATi builded one...does that helps?

Thanks.


----------



## klingergary (Dec 3, 2006)

Best not to mess with something when you don't know what you are doing


----------



## razor7 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello, thanks,. i know what Im doing, but i just forgotten to do backup of my BIOS...

I´ll very glad to know if someone has the exact same BIOS than my card, I know that is a standard one, but just in case i want the exact same BIOS for my card matching, if possible, the same PCB id.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 3, 2006)

razor7 said:


> Hello, thanks,. i know what Im doing, but i just forgotten to do backup of my BIOS...
> 
> I´ll very glad to know if someone has the exact same BIOS than my card, I know that is a standard one, but just in case i want the exact same BIOS for my card matching, if possible, the same PCB id.
> 
> ...




what is your cards ram...1.6 or 2.0 ns???? 





> klingergary ---Best not to mess with something when you don't know what you are doing



that isnt really helpful man....


----------



## Jeffredo (Dec 3, 2006)

razor7 said:


> Ok Thanks...my card i an ATi builded one...does that helps?
> 
> Thanks.



Here's mine I saved before flashing my card several days ago.  It's an ATI branded X850 Pro VIVO AGP.  Mine was one that the extra four pipes would open on.  I'm using an Arctic Cooling Silencer fan on it or I'm sure it would overheat as well.


----------



## TurdFergasun (Dec 27, 2006)

dolf i haven't been able to download the link to your actual bios file for a couple days now.  I can dl the bootable cd iso, and the readme that go along with it, but not the actual bios file.  could you point me to where i could get another stock x850pro w/16 pipes unlocked at stock speeds?


----------



## dolf (Dec 27, 2006)

TurdFergasun said:


> dolf i haven't been able to download the link to your actual bios file for a couple days now.  I can dl the bootable cd iso, and the readme that go along with it, but not the actual bios file.  could you point me to where i could get another stock x850pro w/16 pipes unlocked at stock speeds?



Here you are spare download link: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/332 (but here you will find also other flash utilities packed in one archive). I think that exactly in "your" utility has mistake and the option "rollback to original BIOS" won't work. In savefile it is corrected.


----------



## TurdFergasun (Dec 27, 2006)

ahh i think i didn't understand fully, i didn't see that the bios files are already included with your flash utility, i thought i had to still download the modified x850pro bios seperately as there was another bios file there included with your original link. thanks i think i get it, just didn't wanna use the program on my card without understanding it properly. thanks you for the quick reply.

edited a few restarts after this and it worked, thanks alot, got this ati brand x850pro agp 256mb from ncix, a few weeks ago, got another 800 3dmark05 points, just by opening up the 4 extra pipes, won't be doing any oc'ing with the stock cooler tho. thanks alot dolf.


----------

